# New Samsung 4K TV...how to add RVU



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

I just purchased a Samsung UN65HU900, and would like to get RVU working. I have SWIM and a Genie HR34. I have tried several times...it tells me to get the PIN, which I do, then it runs through the MoCA test. That comes back, says to add location, I try, but I get that I have reached the maximum number of locations for this account(0). Gives the make and model of the TV and the MAC Address.

So, I called DTV, they tell me I need to set up an appointment ($50)...isn't this something I can do myself? 

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, this is something you can def do yourself, but you would need to convince DIRECTV® to add your TV as an RVU TV and agree to pay the $6.50 monthly fee.


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Just how would one go about this?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You need to call DIRECTV® and escalate if necessary. Tell them you need to add an RVU TV to your account.


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I was on the phone for over an hour trying to get them to put the RVU TV on my account. Two supervisors later...no dice...so they are giving me credits on my bill to cover the installation...which still doesn't make sense to me...what are they installing??? The first supervisor just kept telling me 4K Technology...the next supervisor told me they had to run another line from the multi-switch to the tv, and then make sure everything was good.

Do I need to move the Genie? It is connected to the tv through my receiver, then to the Samsung One Connect box. I also have a HD DVR connected this way, so the Genie is not really "connected" directly to the tv, is it?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

vikerex said:


> Do I need to move the Genie?


No, you can watch the Genie feed on that TV via HDMI and when you are ready to watch 4K just switch to the RVU input on the TV. Keep in mind that you will be paying double the TV's fees in this scenario.

Since you already have a receiver at that location, most likely the tech will use a 2 way splitter to connect the receiver and a BroadBand DECA to the RVU TV.


----------

